# How To Restore Headlight Clarity?



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

YouTube - How To Restore Headlight Clarity

I did followed this procedure on my 1996 Nissan Altima and it worked wonders. I would perhaps try using 5 grades of wet sandpaper (600, 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500). Some cars that have a lot of oxidation will prob require 600, if it's not too bad I would start with 1000. I also did two coats or rubbing compound (3M) and two coats of Meguiar's PlastiX. I also taped off me headlights to protect the paint around the headlights. I'll post up Before and After pictures soon.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

I would recommend getting some clear laminX or something after words, because the head light has yellowed because of the Factory UV protectant has worn off. This oxidizes with the plastic and the build up starts. Cleaning and sanding gets you through the build up, but if you don't seal up the light, it will start yellowing with in the month. And you really don't want to have to do this every other month.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

polycarbonate (Lexan) absorbs UVa and UVb, blocking all of it with or with out coatings, acrylic ( Plexiglas ) does as well, but all headlights are polycarbonate or a derivation of polycarbonate. 


The polishing works great but removes afore mentioned coating that was placed on the lense to reduce scratches (just like your eyeglasses). the yellowing is actually underneath the coating, otherwise you could just remove the coating with the appropriate solvent (usually 50% isopropyl ).

you need to wax the lenses and keep them waxed after polishing. I have not 
tried any of the sheet protectant products but I have polished several hundred
lenses ( it is a nice moneymaker)


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Where can I get some Laminex or other sealer?

I actually went a few steps further on my car and started at 200 grit and up to 2500 wet sand + polishing compound, but it is oxidizing again...


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

Lots of places. Different mil thicknesses. Just depends on your budget. 

3m and Lamin x are some of the bigger names. 
Lamin-x Protective Films - Protect with Style

Others just an example found on google. 
Headlight Protection Kits

ebay. 
TOYOTA COROLLA 09 3M CLEAR HEADLIGHT PROTECTION FILM:eBay Motors (item 350187733527 end time Aug-04-09 18:57:51 PDT)


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

I did this on a 2000 Tundra. Cleaned up the yellow haze completely. I kept them waxed but after a year they were back to their old haze. 

If I still had the truck I would do it again and try the protection film.


----------



## tHa_KhAn (May 8, 2009)

So you would definitely recommend the film then? I have some aftermarket LED/Projectors that I will be cleaning and hopefully clarifying and would like them to stay that way.


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

In my case wax alone didn't last long term. I wasn't able to use the film so I can't say for sure it would stop the lenses from re-fogging. It seems that the film would be better than wax though (thicker, more resilient).


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

Besides either getting a new light, that has the UV protection still on there, or re-coating the light (PITA), the film should keep everything sealed up and protected.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

you can get an acrylic fish tank scratch removing kit, I have found that this works best, its a series of super fine abrasives, and the last stage uses a polish with it.


----------



## thazy2 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG..... for the price, you cant beat it w/ a stick!


YouTube - 3M? Headlight Lens Restoration System


----------



## Speedtospare (May 12, 2009)

I did this on my mustang and it worked out very well


----------



## comforta (Sep 7, 2009)

Did it on my 2001 f150. Works perfect and it is clear as new. sealant can be purchases from autozone or advanced.


----------



## MoJoWales (Nov 14, 2009)

X3 on the 3M kit. I have used plastic polish and compound on head light lenses before but used the 3M kit for the first time on a "new" old project in early October and was very pleased with the results. The concept of removing just the damaged outer layer of clouded plastic is nothing new but the multi-step refinishing is fairly self explanatory and yields good results with the included compound. Just remember that going too deep in any spot will necessitate removing the entire surface to near that depth so take your time. Heat is your enemy so exercise caution with regards to rpm. It helps to have a good variable speed drill that you can control. The 3M kit is a good product but pricey at around $20. If you are good with some wet sanding and 800-ish grit dry to 2000 grit wet to polishing with some much cheaper plastic polish I think you will end up with a finish that will last for at least 3 years, that is how long I owned the last vehicle I did this to after refinishing the lights and it showed little if any re-clouding. Whether or not using the kit I would recommend practicing on an area not directly in front of your bulbs to see how much to remove and how to handle the drill/buffer of your choice. 

Good Luck,


----------



## shanemasters1 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here was my solution for my headlights:

purchased the headlight restoration kit by "Diamondite".

Cost about $40. Works great, with ease, requires little time.

Also has some other uses. I used it to restore the wood in my q45.

This is a great single purchase solution.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

munkeeboi83 said:


> YouTube - How To Restore Headlight Clarity
> 
> I did followed this procedure on my 1996 Nissan Altima and it worked wonders. I would perhaps try using 5 grades of wet sandpaper (600, 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500). Some cars that have a lot of oxidation will prob require 600, if it's not too bad I would start with 1000. I also did two coats or rubbing compound (3M) and two coats of Meguiar's PlastiX. I also taped off me headlights to protect the paint around the headlights. I'll post up Before and After pictures soon.


In my experience this is the easiest ,cheapest way to restore headlights, I put a couple of coats of wax on my headlights to slow the oxidation effect .I prefer using xtra strength rubbing commpound , and polish then wax.been doing this for 12 years just my 2 cents though


----------



## 2_Lude (Oct 5, 2009)

Other than using lamin-x what is the best way to prevent the headlight from yellowing again?


----------



## DynaudioNut (Jan 1, 2010)

clay bar


----------



## LIGER (Nov 27, 2009)

I will try it soon in my car.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

2_Lude said:


> Other than using lamin-x what is the best way to prevent the headlight from yellowing again?


There is no way to prevent this from happening ,there is only a way to slow the process considerably. I tell customer to come back in every 90 days and I just polish there headlights again .in between polishings I apply nice thick coats of wax or use laminx those are about the only ways to slow the process down


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DynaudioNut said:


> clay bar


clay bar will not touch it son.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

chad said:


> clay bar will not touch it son.


I second that !!!!!!


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

I used a Porter-Cable DA polisher and #3, #2 and #1 polishing compounds on my parent's old car's clouded headlights. Worked fine and was easy. Instead of plain wax I'd think an acrylic like Klasse might have more staying power.
Lamin-X style film protectors work well but can be a PITA to put on convex lenses like mine. They look perfect tho now that they're on. (Got mine from WeatherTech I think.)

- D


----------

